# Snow ploughs are out



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We´ve had 4-5" on snow this afternoon.
At 7am this morning the temp. was *-10°c * it is now only *-1°c *if the temperature keeps rising this quick I´ll be in me shorts tomorrow afternoon >
Your expecting rough weather I believe so just putting you in the mood :laugh:
Motley the Sheltie went mad just now when they went out, Shade was as crazy as his old legs would allow.

Jan


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

We could get snow in Glasgow tonight. There was sleet turning to snow as I drove back from B&Q about 45 minutes ago. It has stopped now but it is turning colder and windy.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Snow? What Snow?*

*



*


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

9C here, misty and odd showers..... getting colder for next week but no mention of snow, we last saw any in 2012...... and we were cut off then for 3 days.....

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

They were saying on the weather forecast we could get Thundersnow!

Never heard of it,has anybody else?:serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The snow plough was along this morning at 5 am clearing slush off the road.
The temperature is +2°c and the grass is showing through what remains of the snow.
If it freezes again it will be treacherous.
Stocked up with food and drink on Tuesday so no worries. :grin2:
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Heavy rain and quite windy here.but no snow reported within 25 miles.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A sleet shower 

Otherwise nothing yet 

The wind is lowering the temp

And as well as the open fire inthe main lounge ,we have had the central heating a bit higher than usual 

But we have got grandkids taking up the second lounge 

And one taking up the open kitchen / dining room

We may need to retreat to the greenhouse 

Sandra


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Here in Glasgow, well Cumbernauld actually, we had a dusting of snow overnight and a small amount during the day. However further falls and strong winds expected tonight!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing here yet but its cold. I suspect there will be snow on the hills around us tomorrow. I have to go up to Reeth on Saturday which might be interesting. Will go the long way round as there is a blooming great hill between here and there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

3.40 am and the snow has almost gone. The garden is almost all grass again and the road looks quite dry. In 24 hours the temperature rose from minus -10 to plus +2
About 4 inches of snow to almost none, what strange weather.
It's quite windy so hopefully it will dry the ground.
Jan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

*Snow Ploughs are Out*



JanHank said:


> We´ve had 4-5" on snow this afternoon.
> At 7am this morning the temp. was *-10°c * it is now only *-1°c *if the temperature keeps rising this quick I´ll be in me shorts tomorrow afternoon >
> Your expecting rough weather I believe so just putting you in the mood :laugh:
> Motley the Sheltie went mad just now when they went out, Shade was as crazy as his old legs would allow.
> ...


NO KIDDING!
-7 and snowing heavi!y with strong winds up at Valloire in the Maurienne Valley. 2ft forecast by tomorrow.
Only trouble is I've got the lurgy or else I'd be out on my snowboard.
Nice and sunny next week but -15 in the valley!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It snowed here overnight (Cirencester, Glous). Only around half an inch but very cold so ice underneath.

We have a mixture of bright sunshine ans murky grey clouds now and its around 2 degrees.

Im picking the MH up later so hopefully the lanes around here will not be too slippery.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its just started snowing here on the Norfolk coast but concern recently is more about high tides and tidal surges than snow.


Pete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peejay said:


> Its just started snowing here on the Norfolk coast but concern recently is more about high tides and tidal surges than snow.
> Pete


I saw that on the world or sky news yesterday. Evacuated some people around the Clacton area it said.
Its +2.2°c now and the roads are full of puddles because the snow where the snow plough has been is melting.
*They *say its going to get warmer here then cold again from Monday.
Jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We had a flood warning last night and this morning but the wind dropped so not as bad as expected, there's another warning for tonights high tide.

Yarmouth and Jaywick are the places causing most concern though.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38605842

Loads of warnings along the east coast for today...

Pete


----------

